# Dogus versus north cyprus ivf confused



## lisajbrt (Nov 10, 2010)

Please help need to know succes rates on tandem cycles in north cyprus everything i read it conflicts on another forum !!!!  please just want a great chance of having a BFP in the best place


----------

